# Carrots and boiled eggs for lunch ?? advice



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Is it okay to feed boiled eggs with carrots for lunch ???

Bella will get 1 cup of her normal food in the morning 
Carrots and boiled egg for lunch 
And then 2 Cups of her normal for dinner 

Is this okay ?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Raw carrots doesn't really do anything to the dog, it comes out the same way it goes in.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I thought it was good for their skin ? Am
I wrong ?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why carrots? why the "lunch" and not just 2 cups of her food in the morning? You are adding a completely unbalanced snack in place of balance food.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

She usually gets 1 cup each meal so morning lunch dinner so instead of 1 cup at lunch she gets boiled egg and some carrots and than two cups at dinner time 

I read carrots is good for their skin im not saying I'm right im just saying what I read that's why I asked before I did this is it okay ?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've never heard carrots are good for skin. Regardless, I think it would be unwise to replace a full cup of balanced food with an egg and carrots. If you want to add something good for their skin, add some canned sardines, an egg (you can leave it raw), fish oil, coconut oil in addition to what you are feeding.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I've never heard that carrots are good for a dog's skin. Does Bella have skin issues? If not, why are you trying to fix what's not broken? If she does have skin issues, maybe you could try supplementing with fish oil or coconut oil.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

So when you say fish oil you mean like fish oil pills ?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

GypsyGhost said:


> I've never heard that carrots are good for a dog's skin. Does Bella have skin issues? If not, why are you trying to fix what's not broken? If she does have skin issues, maybe you could try supplementing with fish oil or coconut oil.


She's had itchy skin for the past month and I see little dandruff when I brush her


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Actually carrots can help with skin issues. But not RAW carrots unless you grind them into really tiny pieces. 
Try Olewo carrots & beets. Coconut oil and fish oil help too. I ordered these for Troy and I'm excited to see how it works. 
But it could be the food you feed that is giving her skin issues. What do you feed her?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

What type of coconut oil should I get what type of fish oil should I get ? I'm new to this and how do I give it to her ?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I use Grizzly Salmon Oil and Nutiva coconut oil.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

You give it to your dogs every meal ?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> Actually carrots can help with skin issues. But not RAW carrots unless you grind them into really tiny pieces.
> Try Olewo carrots & beets. Coconut oil and fish oil help too. I ordered these for Troy and I'm excited to see how it works.
> But it could be the food you feed that is giving her skin issues. What do you feed her?


She gets blue buffalo see I can't pin point it becuase she started back itching after the vet gave her a bath after her surgery so I can't tell if it's the food or the bath from the vet


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cooked carrots are loaded with sugar. If she's itchy, I would not give her these. The raw egg is good for their skin. Sardines, oils.

Yes, fish oil pills. make sure the fish are listed in the ingredients as sardines, anchovy, mackerel. not just fish body oils. and unrefined coconut oil.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Cooked carrots are loaded with sugar. If she's itchy, I would not give her these. The raw egg is good for their skin. Sardines, oils.
> 
> Yes, fish oil pills. make sure the fish are listed in the ingredients as sardines, anchovy, mackerel. not just fish body oils. and unrefined coconut oil.


Can I give her boiled eggs and have the same effect I don't feel comfortable giving her raw egg


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

We rotate oils, mostly. A few days of coconut oil (we also use Nutiva), then fish oil, sometimes Sh-emp oil (from Carmspack/feedsentials). About a teaspoon each morning (not too much, as too much oil can cause digestive issues). Lots of things can make a dog itchy. It could have been the bath at the vet, it could be the food.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Okay where can I get this stuff ?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

And we are starting on boiled egg today


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Amazon usually sells it. That is where I buy supplements, or chewy.com.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I would leave the eggs raw, you're removing a lot of the beneficial stuff when you boil them. The risk of contamination isn't any greater than that from commercial kibble (you'd be surprised how often salmonella lurks in that) or from feeding a totally raw diet.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

ILoveBella478 said:


> And we are starting on boiled egg today





LoveEcho said:


> I would leave the eggs raw, you're removing a lot of the beneficial stuff when you boil them. The risk of contamination isn't any greater than that from commercial kibble (you'd be surprised how often salmonella lurks in that) or from feeding a totally raw diet.


I know you are worried about it, but do a little research on it too. The egg raw is very beneficial and healthy for your dog and LoveEcho is right, cooking will remove a lot of the benefits. It wouldn't be anything but a nice treat if you cook it.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

So just crack the egg and put it in her food ?


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Is there an type of egg I should give ? Or doesn't matter


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

If you feed them raw don't give them daily! Maybe 1-2 a week.
I use a juice extractor when giving my dogs carrots or other veggies that might harder to digest


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Yep, just crack it right over the food... or, for a bit of fun for her, give it to her whole. My two go bananas when I'm collecting eggs from my hens  As for a specific type, mine get the snooty free-range... because they come right from my own chickens. Grocery store eggs are just fine though.

Edit: a raw egg daily is fine... no different than a boiled egg daily.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Okay got it raw egg fish oil and coconut oil 

Hey does the egg also make their coat shine more ? I read that to


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I give Troy a raw egg every other day and I have no problems with it.  He doesn't really care for the shell though.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Okay got it raw egg fish oil and coconut oil
> 
> Hey does the egg also make their coat shine more ? I read that to


 Yay I bet she will enjoy the goodness! Yes to craking it over her food ro see if she will even eat the whole thing, the shell has some great nutrients too and won't hurt her either.

I too, have read that with eggs, Titan is allergic to it, so I wasn't able to experience this for very long.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Okay my wife doesn't trust me giving bella raw egg so I'm "forced" to give her boiled egg please tell me boiled egg has some benefits to them besides being a good snack ?


----------



## aunkster (May 18, 2015)

Our vet told us a little pumpkin each week in their food or plain yogurt is really good for their digestive system..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

GypsyGhost said:


> We rotate oils, mostly. A few days of coconut oil (we also use Nutiva), then fish oil, sometimes Sh-emp oil (from Carmspack/feedsentials). About a teaspoon each morning (not too much, as too much oil can cause digestive issues). Lots of things can make a dog itchy. It could have been the bath at the vet, it could be the food.


available from Dogs Naturally Magazine on line shop Dogs Naturally Online Store

carrots would offer pro-vitamin A , alpha and beta carotene which is a safe non accumulative (water soluble) form of vitamin a which benefits eyes and vision. 
there are benefits to skin and coat pigment and to digestion and to elimination ----but not from just feeding carrot out of the fridge , and not so much if cooked -- 
carrot does have cellulose which is indigestible -- goes out the same way it came in except maybe a little paler as some carotene is extracted

if you were to cook it you would destroy the very enzymes which the dog would need to digest this - dog would need digestive enzyme with cellulase --

the cellulose can provide benefits of a pre-biotic which the beneficial (probiotic) bacterial colonies need to feed themselves 

the vitamin A does benefit skin -- often coat takes on a richer pigment , (because of the A and trace minerals)

the fiber will help form stools so like pumpkin and sweet potato is an anti diarrheal 

dogs that have been reluctant to eat after coming out of some gastric misadventure will take a little meal of carrot -- the sweetness being enticing 

IF you were to feed a raw carrot you would have to blenderize it to death --- pulp or use a ginger grater that sushi cooks use --

Feed-Sentials and Sunday Sundae do have carrot powder as part of the recipe. This is dehydrated non-gmo carrot which has been ground into talcum powder fine consistency - the more surface area that is exposed the more benefit can be extracted


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sooooo...yeah... what about the egg ..?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I mean, the boiled egg is good protein, but from what I have read and been told you are cooking out a lot of the benfits. 

Here's link I found about the beneifts of the raw egg.. maybe your wife would liek to take a look:
Eggs For Dogs - Good Or Bad?

I would still give it, it is a great source of protein and calcium if you let them have the shell too.


----------

